# Photo Negative scanner any recommendations



## nad (11 Nov 2009)

Hi interested in buying a photo negative scanner,but don't know a lot about these, would appreciate any opinions or recommendation's on any of them, i have been looking at this one this VEHO one 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEy2MXv7ZgE but open to suggestion's,


----------



## RMCF (11 Nov 2009)

I have the Veho one. Happy with it. It cost me £69.99 about 9 months ago.

IF you have a lot of negatives, then its a great chance to get all your old photos on to your PC.


----------



## allthedoyles (11 Nov 2009)

Here is one for € 60

http://www.chinavasion.com/product_...-with-lcd-and-sd-card-slot-stand-alone-model/


----------



## RMCF (11 Nov 2009)

Thats not a bad one, although I think the LCD screen might be a bit of a gimmick, as the image comes up on your PC screen when you put the slide in anyway.


----------



## nad (12 Nov 2009)

Hi allthedolyles just wondering if you or anyone else on here have bought anything from the china vision site, and if so would you recommend them.


----------



## allthedoyles (13 Nov 2009)

A friend of ours , did buy a phone on chinavasion ,a they are very happy with it . It has many outstanding features.

We are now going to buy one of those ones that can take two sim cards in the one mobile , and we will give you an update on how we get on in a few weeks .


----------



## Delboy (8 Dec 2009)

any 1 got any update on these negatives scanners? Are the scans good quality etc?


----------



## gm88 (8 Dec 2009)

If you don't want to buy over the internet, what about this one in Argos?


----------



## glowinthedar (8 Dec 2009)

Pixmania have a good selection -


----------



## Delboy (9 Dec 2009)

cheers but I'm mainly asking to see if anyone has any experience of using them. Are they worth getting? What sort of quality can you expect?


----------



## RMCF (10 Dec 2009)

Delboy said:


> cheers but I'm mainly asking to see if anyone has any experience of using them. Are they worth getting? What sort of quality can you expect?



Defintiely worth getting imho - and quality is decent enough. Mine, and most I have seen, have at least a 5megapixel scanner.


----------



## Slim (14 Dec 2009)

glowinthedar said:


> Pixmania have a good selection -


 
Thanks Glow... that was very useful link and I got sorted. Slim


----------

